# Speed or Shot weight



## Fireman (Jul 12, 2013)

Looking of opinions. After last season I decided to start shooting 3.5" instead of 3" in my 12 ga. Do you prefer less shot and more speed or more shot and less speed?
thx.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If you have an after market choke, a lot of them say never to exceed 1500 fps. I personally love slower shells.


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

What was your thought process on moving from 3 to 3.5?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

All my steel shot is of higher payload and lower speed. I run aftermarket chokes and do pattern testing on the loads I am shooting to know what to expect. Having done pattern testing with the higher speed and less shot my gun and I repeat this my gun performs much better with bigger payloads and lower speed. Results in the field support my pattern testing. One rule the old tiers I hunted with when started always talked about was dead in the air birds. They do not dive or swim off or run away. This is what I have strived for over the years.

So do some pattern testing and see for yourself because your gun is not the same as mine or others who may chime in and if they are the same brand they can be running different aftermarket chokes. So the answer really lies with you


----------



## Fireman (Jul 12, 2013)

Rain - I'm thinking of going from 3" to 3.5" is that it would provide me with more pellets, thus increasing my harvest rates. Blhunter - I'm shooting a hevi shot choke which I noticed was a nice improvement over the stock benelli chokes. Ron - I take the advice, I've done this in the past with different manufacture (same loads). I appreciate the feedback. Though I can see at least from the replies that Shot over speed.

Thanks again,


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Fire:

Here is a chart that shows you the number of pellets in a certain load..... ie: 1 1/4 oz vs 1 3/8 oz. It will give you an idea of pellet counts. Like mentioned if you are using an aftermarket choke I don't think it makes much of a difference. I patterned 3" vs 3 1/2" and pellet count out to 50 yards was not more than 10 at most. So like mentioned and what you will do is pattern it.

The thing I weighed in my decision to switch back to use 3" shells was that it didn't make much difference in pellet count, the cost of the shells, and most of my shots are at decoying birds that are with in 35 yards or closer. So saving $5+ a box on ammo it was a no brainer. But again that is how is shot through my gun. I shoot stuff that goes 1450. So it isn't the fastest but not the slowest.

Good luck and have fun shooting.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I also use more shot at a slower speed.One thing to take into consideration is the basic law of physics....a force in 1 direction equals the same force in the opposite direction.In other words....higher speed equals more kick.I just don't need to beat up my shoulder.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Pattern your gun with a variety of shells and see what works best for you. If you are looking to decoy birds into the 35 yd range or closer there is no need for a 3.5 inch load, or a high velocity load. Round up the buddies,buy some different loads and start shooting. :thumb:


----------



## stewartdco (Sep 25, 2009)

We generally shoot decoying birds so 3" shells at slower speeds work just fine. What I often do is use 3" for my first two shots and the last one will be the 3 1/2". My thought is that more pellets are on the birds leaving the spread and at a farther distance.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Hey, Ron / Ken / BL
The mention of after market chokes raises a question ( or three):
1. Is the stock supplied chokes from Benelli junk? 
2. I know there is many companies that advertise chokes, so what makes the "after-market" choke better that the original equipment supplied by shotgun manufacturers like Remington, Winchester, Savage, Stevens, Weatherby, Mossberg etc?
3. Ok, What is a good after market choke for a Benelli?
Sam


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

SJB said:


> Hey, Ron / Ken / BL
> The mention of after market chokes raises a question ( or three):
> 1. Is the stock supplied chokes from Benelli junk?
> 2. I know there is many companies that advertise chokes, so what makes the "after-market" choke better that the original equipment supplied by shotgun manufacturers like Remington, Winchester, Savage, Stevens, Weatherby, Mossberg etc?
> ...


I take it your not a Benelli fan?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

ote="SJB"]Hey, Ron / Ken / BL
The mention of after market chokes raises a question ( or three):
1. Is the stock supplied chokes from Benelli junk? 
2. I know there is many companies that advertise chokes, so what makes the "after-market" choke better that the original equipment supplied by shotgun manufacturers like Remington, Winchester, Savage, Stevens, Weatherby, Mossberg etc?
3. Ok, What is a good after market choke for a Benelli?
Sam[/quote]

After market chokes allow one to fine tune a gun if needed. Buddy of mine shoots factory chokes out of his Browning Gold and they produce very good patterns that he could not improve much with an aftermarket choke. On the other hand I shoot a 390 Berreta with mobile chokes. Aftermarket for this barrel was a huge improvement. Always use what you have and if you want something else watch the used market as it seems people change chokes like underware with marketing now days.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I use the Benneli chokes for mine.Modified for waterfowl and improved for pheasants.I tried both Briley and Patternmaster and saw no difference.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

This is a very good question. The equation for energy is mass x velocity squared so if you increase velocity your pellets will hit with more energy. The equation for momentum is mass x velocity which does not increase the favor as much to a faster velocity.

Going with a heavier payload and a slower speed will give you a better spread, but a lighter payload with a higher speed will hit harder with less crippling. For long range shooting I would think a higher velocity is better.

I just shoot the shells that I get the best deal on. I mostly use a IC choke most of the year.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I tried several factory loads. The only one that would kill most of the time was 1 1/4 oz of #2's. I knew I could reload better then I was buying. So I broke my old MEC 600 jr out of Cobb webs. A d ordered a net size master for 3".

I loaded the same load as above. And started talking on several forums about loading steel shot. 
I was directed to RSI and lightening steel manuals by several. I got both books. And started patterning loads from 7/8 to 1 1/16 oz. in speed ranges from 1550 to 1775. These loads pattern great. And kill dead in the air more often then not. Last season I killed a mallard at 30 yards with 1 1/16 oz of #4's drt (DEAD RITE THERE) when the gun barked. I normally shoot 3's. and 2's for later birds. Starting with a mod. Then change to IM later in season. I load anywhere in above speeds. And have no problem killing dead if I do my part.

I loaded one 7/8 oz load that ran 1864 and 1865 on the chrony. Don't ever do this. Instant recoil headache when u touch it off. It will loosen original teeth.

But 1550 to 1750 is plenty. Fast and kills great. All in 2 3/4" shells. I quit carrying 3"ers. 
I also shoot carlsons extended chokes.

Try one box of 2 3/4" 1 oz loads at 1600-1650. And you won't bother with anything else. 
Plus if you stuff them yourself. You will soon find out you can load better then anything you can buy. In any shot.

Ever wines I have been shooting these loads I have found very few pellets in the meat. They pass thru to vitals.

Just my .02.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

fireman,

Why not try both,have shot size,speed and weight(shot density) in one shot shell? Take a [email protected] metal by hevi shot,same price as other preimum ammo and gives you more payload in each shot [email protected] 1500fps in 3" 11/4oz loads,this load is a duplex load,example #2 shot is #2 size steel shot (50%) and the other 50% is hevi shot tungsen in #4 shot size,the smaller diameter pellets gives you more shot pellets in each shell+more pellets on target..You'll find that 3" ammo will do the job just fine whether over dekes,or pass shooting.


----------



## Redneckcgil29 (Aug 21, 2012)

fieldgeneral said:


> Pattern your gun with a variety of shells and see what works best for you. If you are looking to decoy birds into the 35 yd range or closer there is no need for a 3.5 inch load, or a high velocity load. Round up the buddies,buy some different loads and start shooting. :thumb:


That says it all I go for speed I was shooting 3" Remington hypersonic steel 2 shot all season and was very pleased


----------

